# BMW wheels and Pontiac wheel centers



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

Will Ponitac GTO wheel centers fit in BMW wheels, as I have been looking at M3 18 inch wheels cheap on ebay. :confused


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

toolman said:


> Will Ponitac GTO wheel centers fit in BMW wheels, as I have been looking at M3 18 inch wheels cheap on ebay. :confused


With some modding it can be done. The Pontiac center caps are a smaller diameter than the BMW ones.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

I put BMW wheels on my GTO. I bought four new BMW center caps without the BMW logo for $25, i then had a company make me for 68mm black decals wth "GTO" in silver. I bought rims with near new Blizzaks off ebay. they didnt come with center caps.

Not the best pics of the wheels. here goes
























the place that made the decal is http://www.envision-graphix.com/PRODUCTS/Specialty Covering Sheets Sheets/Specialty_Vinyl.htm no affiliation, i called them from a google search..


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Put some Roundels on it and you could sell that car for $75K to some fool out here in Silicon Valley. The GTO looks better than the BMW 645i!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Putting Pontiac emblems where the prop-and-sky roundels _should_ go makes baby Jesus cry.



j/k


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

Groucho said:


> Putting Pontiac emblems where the prop-and-sky roundels _should_ go makes baby Jesus cry.
> 
> 
> 
> j/k


Except you aren't just kidding.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

AmesGTO said:


> Except you aren't just kidding.


Maybe I am.

Maybe I'm not.

I'm a mystery wrapped in an enigma, with a chewy nougat center and covered with almonds.


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

Groucho said:


> Maybe I am.
> 
> Maybe I'm not.
> 
> I'm a mystery wrapped in an enigma, with a chewy nougat center and covered with almonds.


Not really, you have made it more than clear in past posts that you don't think the GTO should be Pontiac anything. I'm not trying to be an ass I'm just saying you have made your feelings clear in the past; you don't have to put a JK, when you aren't. I guess the newbies would buy it.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

AmesGTO said:


> Not really, you have made it more than clear in past posts that you don't think the GTO should be Pontiac anything. I'm not trying to be an ass I'm just saying you have made your feelings clear in the past; you don't have to put a JK, when you aren't. I guess the newbies would buy it.



Wow. Who peed in your Cheerios?

If somebody wants to buy a set of wheels and stick the logo of the GTO's U.S. distributor on it, WTF do I care?

Just making a joke. Try to lighten up a bit. Clenching that tight can't be good for you.


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

Groucho said:


> Wow. Who peed in your Cheerios?
> 
> If somebody wants to buy a set of wheels and stick the logo of the GTO's U.S. distributor on it, WTF do I care?
> 
> Just making a joke. Try to lighten up a bit. Clenching that tight can't be good for you.


No one, I'm all good. At some point it's like we get it you don't like Pontiac on your car. Loud and clear.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

AmesGTO said:


> No one, I'm all good. At some point it's like we get it you don't like Pontiac on your car. Loud and clear.


That's great.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2005)

Don't sweat it, Ames. I've been a lurker here for months before I decided to actually join the forums and this Groucho character was the only person I took an instant dislike to here with all his nonsense trying to impress people with some kind of pseudo engineering background and constant beratement of anything American in general and Pontiac in particular.

Some people just don't get it. He'll probably trade his GTO in on a new BMW and be talking trash about his horrendous experience with the "dark side" on Euro forums in 2 years while sipping French lattes and trying his hardest to pretend he doesn't live in an area known for outlaw country music, migrant farm workers of questionable legality and drag racing.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

-db- said:


> Don't sweat it, Ames. I've been a lurker here for months before I decided to actually join the forums and this Groucho character was the only person I took an instant dislike to here with all his nonsense trying to impress people with some kind of pseudo engineering background and constant beratement of anything American in general and Pontiac in particular.
> 
> Some people just don't get it. He'll probably trade his GTO in on a new BMW and be talking trash about his horrendous experience with the "dark side" on Euro forums in 2 years while sipping French lattes and trying his hardest to pretend he doesn't live in an area known for outlaw country music, migrant farm workers of questionable legality and drag racing.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Looks like you left him speechless.


-db- said:


> Don't sweat it, Ames. I've been a lurker here for months before I decided to actually join the forums and this Groucho character was the only person I took an instant dislike to here with all his nonsense trying to impress people with some kind of pseudo engineering background and constant beratement of anything American in general and Pontiac in particular.
> 
> Some people just don't get it. He'll probably trade his GTO in on a new BMW and be talking trash about his horrendous experience with the "dark side" on Euro forums in 2 years while sipping French lattes and trying his hardest to pretend he doesn't live in an area known for outlaw country music, migrant farm workers of questionable legality and drag racing.


  Please, tell us what you really think, don't be afraid to get personal.


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

I don't not like Groucho, if I did he would be on my ignore list and I wouldn't read his posts, I just don't like the constant anti-Pontiac comments. 

I've argued the Pontiac point with him before so I won't get into it again. I would have to agree that I think Groucho would love to have something non-Pontiac. I really don't get why have the car when you hate Pontiac with such a passion, but that's just my opinon. I like Holden a lot, but if Ford came out with a Ford x that was really a Monaro, I wouldn't buy it. I couldn't get past the blue oval myself.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I think it's great that Groucho did get past the Pontiac logo and buy a GTO. He also adds some interesting points of view. Most of the time I disagree with him. I dislike his anti-American car stance, and think that he should just try to be a little more openminded. It looks like the quality pendulum is swinging the other way, Toyota is recalling and GM is getting top marks for quality. The Europeans are where they always are, in the middle of the road getting run over. 

Has anyone else noticed that Toyota is really increasing rebates? The dealers around here are really starting to discount them too.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I must admit there are some interesting points on this thread, I actually am one of the few (I guess) that like Groucho. He is open minded, maybe too open minded for some and he's not afraid to let you know. I enjoy some of the back and forth arguments he instigates because it really opens people up and gets them going! I'm not one to start stuff, but, I think everyone has their own opinion, while he may state his more often than others, I believe we should just let it roll off of us if we don't like it or comment back. I know he won't mind if you let him know he bothers you, hell you might be feeding the fire.... As for the people that dispise him, look at it this way, if he truly hated the car and everything about it, do you think he would have purchased one let alone be posting on this site? To me, the man has complaints as we all do, he just states his more than others! :cheers
BTW, you have to admit he has some of the best "come backs" than any of us, and the pictures he comes up with.... :lol:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks for the covering fire, gents.

I hate this car? What kind of idoicy is that? I am a Monaro / GTO _fanatic_, a freaking evangelist of sorts. In fact, I have even shown a fellow Bimmerhead the light to such an extent that he sold a gorgeous 5-series in order to buy a Ought Five GTO. I have personally sung the cars praises to none other than Bob Lutz, because I heard he was having a bad week. The way I figure it, GM owes me a commission. I have no idea where the idea that I _hate_ this fine car, the _best_ I've ever owned, comes from. 

Scratch that.

Actually, I _do_ know where that comes from-- it came from -db- ... an ignorant, frustrated little troll too insecure to actually crawl out from under his bridge and post. He was drawn out only by an off-the-cuff smart-ass remark that dissed "his" brand.

Trolls are _sooo_ cute when they're angry.


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Maybe I am.
> 
> Maybe I'm not.
> 
> I'm a mystery wrapped in an enigma, with a chewy nougat center and covered with almonds.


Sniff, sniff . . . when was the last time you had that brown center checked out . . . how sure are you that it's nougat?


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

ladies please. if grand ams and grand prixs were such fine cars, lutz would not have killed the cladding. yep the same lutz that we consider our messiah for bringing us the gto.

if the firebird with its silly cladding was so great, the much older fox platformed pony would not.... you get the idea.

if the gm cars were so great, i would not have had six RX7s, a bmw, acura, 2 porsches, etc over the last 20 years. look at the buick terraza and the honda odyssey, the grand prix and the avalon. dont throw out hp or 1/4 mile figures, throw out panel gaps, plastic buttons breaking etc. how about driveability? the january 93 road & track tested the legend coupe and the all new Z28. I had both, as far as living with the car day to day, the acura won hands down, but it cost twice as much and had 50 less hp. 

the gto is not your typical gm car. it has the power of the Z28 and the refinement of the legend coupe. it is the best of both worlds, not like anything gm ever offered and it is because of that i bought one. yes i had a 93 Z28 when i got the gto, and the Z28 replaced a porsche...

so ladies please. look objectively, open your eyes.


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

fergyflyer said:


> I think it's great that Groucho did get past the Pontiac logo and buy a GTO. He also adds some interesting points of view. Most of the time I disagree with him. I dislike his anti-American car stance, and think that he should just try to be a little more openminded. It looks like the quality pendulum is swinging the other way, Toyota is recalling and GM is getting top marks for quality. The Europeans are where they always are, in the middle of the road getting run over.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that Toyota is really increasing rebates? The dealers around here are really starting to discount them too.


I had stayed clear of this one, but I was wondering if I was in the twilight zone or something. GM just had a massive recall. My dad and 3 of my friends trucks were part of it. The G6 that is supposed to compete with Honda doesn't have the power to get out of it's own way. Drive one sometime. The bigger engine that was originally to be an option will not be available till next year, possibly. Chevy killed the Cavaliar for the Cobalt that is so far a disaster. The final assembly is nightmareish as nothing fits. A lady in Cleveland parked a Cobalt on a hill in the rain and the rear window leaked so badly the car was literally flooded the next day when she opened the door. According to Motorweek Toyota may be well on the way to becoming the worlds largest auto maker. I love my GTO. That is why I have 2 of them and will be purchasing a burnt orange 06. Not because the car is built in Oz with a Canadian built LS1 on a Mexican cast LS6 block am I saying I like it. I have had no real problems and I like the styling and the performance, and the ability to get so much more performance for so little. But to say overall GM quality is good is a joke. My family are GM employees and retired GM and they look at the decline of GM with disbelief. And bte I like to read groucho's posts. He is a car enthusiast who likes the car for what it is. A knock off Holden. If there is an 07 which I doubt, maybe it will be pure Pontiac.


----------



## ///Maniak (May 24, 2005)

Tom said:


> ladies please. if grand ams and grand prixs were such fine cars, lutz would not have killed the cladding. yep the same lutz that we consider our messiah for bringing us the gto.
> 
> if the firebird with its silly cladding was so great, the much older fox platformed pony would not.... you get the idea.
> 
> ...


For my first post I'd like to point out that this gentleman actually knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

///Maniak said:


> For my first post I'd like to point out that this gentleman acutally knows what he's talking about.


Welcome, ///Maniak. :cheers <----(Good Bavarian beer)

I too am a (slowly) recovering Bimmerhead.


----------



## ///Maniak (May 24, 2005)

Thanks, but I gotta be honest-I'm not a _recovering_ Bimmerhead, I'm an _active_ one. Being a current M3 owner and previous F-body nut, I'm really enjoying this thread :cheers


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

roadracer said:


> I had stayed clear of this one, but I was wondering if I was in the twilight zone or something. GM just had a massive recall. My dad and 3 of my friends trucks were part of it. The G6 that is supposed to compete with Honda doesn't have the power to get out of it's own way. Drive one sometime. The bigger engine that was originally to be an option will not be available till next year, possibly. Chevy killed the Cavaliar for the Cobalt that is so far a disaster. The final assembly is nightmareish as nothing fits. A lady in Cleveland parked a Cobalt on a hill in the rain and the rear window leaked so badly the car was literally flooded the next day when she opened the door. According to Motorweek Toyota may be well on the way to becoming the worlds largest auto maker. I love my GTO. That is why I have 2 of them and will be purchasing a burnt orange 06. Not because the car is built in Oz with a Canadian built LS1 on a Mexican cast LS6 block am I saying I like it. I have had no real problems and I like the styling and the performance, and the ability to get so much more performance for so little. But to say overall GM quality is good is a joke. My family are GM employees and retired GM and they look at the decline of GM with disbelief. And bte I like to read groucho's posts. He is a car enthusiast who likes the car for what it is. A knock off Holden. If there is an 07 which I doubt, maybe it will be pure Pontiac.


Tell JD Powers that GM quality is a joke. Tell the Toyota dealers around central and southern Florida that are offering triple rebates just to move Camry's that everything is rosy. Tell the 750,000 Toyota truck owners that have gotten recall notices that they are better than GM. Tell the Honda dealer that is selling Accord coupes and sedans for 300 under invoice plus 2.9% financing how great things are. 
I know this, this was the first car I ever purchased that I really didn't care if I got a discount on. It's a GM. 
Have you driven an Accord with the 4 cyl, or a Camry 4cyl. The G6 offers more power and similar mileage with it's 6, and it's in the same price range. When the new 6 comes out it will compete with the Jap 6's. The problem you stated with the Cobalt is news to me, I had heard that they had excellent fit and finish, and the one I drove rode well, handled well, and just seemed to be top quality when compared to Honda Civic's and Nissan Sentra's I've driven. 
By the way the LS6 and LS2 blocks are not cast in Mexico, and they are not assembled in Canada. The LS1 was up until 2003, but the factory in Mexico was not able to cast the LS6 block, and GM switched to that casting for all LS1/6 blocks in 2003. St. Catherines doesn't assemble the engines anymore either, hasn't since the demise of the F-Body.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

///Maniak said:


> Thanks, but I gotta be honest-I'm not a _recovering_ Bimmerhead, I'm an _active_ one. Being a current M3 owner and previous F-body nut, I'm really enjoying this thread :cheers



Groucho is really going to agree with the words F-Body and NUT being in the same sentence.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

///Maniak said:


> Thanks, but I gotta be honest-I'm not a _recovering_ Bimmerhead, I'm an _active_ one. Being a current M3 owner and previous F-body nut, I'm really enjoying this thread :cheers


Bimmerheadism, like all addictions, is never something you're completely cured of.  What year M3? Is that your E36 in the siggy?

Are you a GTO owner? Driven one yet?

I must warn you-- They're dangerous, as these Aussie beauties have already lured more than a few Eurosledders to the pushrod V8... :cool


----------



## ///Maniak (May 24, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Bimmerheadism, like all addictions, is never something you're completely cured of.  What year M3? Is that your E36 in the siggy?
> 
> Are you a GTO owner? Driven one yet?
> 
> I must warn you-- They're dangerous, as these Aussie beauties have already lured more than a few Eurosledders to the pushrod V8... :cool


I have a 5 spd. '96. Not a GTO owner, haven't even really had the chance to test-drive one as I'm currently stationed here in Germany. I did have the opportunity to watch one at one of our local racetracks and speak with the owner afterwards. It seems that GM is stepping-up the quality of their cars a bit since I last considered them.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

fergyflyer said:


> Groucho is really going to agree with the words F-Body and NUT being in the same sentence.


 :agree :willy: 

:lol:


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

Tom said:


> ladies please. if grand ams and grand prixs were such fine cars, lutz would not have killed the cladding. yep the same lutz that we consider our messiah for bringing us the gto.
> 
> so ladies please. look objectively, open your eyes.


I had an 03 GTP. Never had a "problem" with it, but it didn't have much build quality. It made a lot of plastic rubbing noise; I was constantly finding and fixing noises. But I'd still take it over a Toyota.

My Silvy SS has been perfect thus far. The build quality is good. Never had any interior noise. I wish it had the same leather as the GTO, but then again I wish the GTO had the stereo, XM, on star, memory seats, and heated seats the SS has.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

AmesGTO said:


> I had an 03 GTP. Never had a "problem" with it, but it didn't have much build quality. It made a lot of plastic rubbing noise; I was constantly finding and fixing noises.


Same with my 88 cutlass supreme, and my 93 Z28. the glove door on the gutless was so bad I put the soft side of the velcro tape in as a gasket. white velcro on a red dash, but hell it didnt squeak, got 29mpg with a ski rack and 4 sets of skis on the roof and 5 people comfortably and a full trunk. on regular

the camaro was starting to squeak by the vent on the highway, i was determined not to find it, but couldnt resist looking, until I sat in the GTO.

I overlooked those things in all my american cars till I had the acura and RX7 convertible at the same time. When i realized there were no squeaks or rattles I got spoiled. the noise on left turns at highway speeds from what was probably a heat shield drove me nuts on the porsche. was stolen before I could track it down.

things american car owners take as "normal" suddenly become major annoyances after seeing what the competition can do.

the A pilar moulding on the aurora goes into a slot on the dash. the einsteins that designed it made it a fraction of an inch too short (yeah she said that too). when the chasis would flex i would hear twang. they replaced the moulding twice and still twang. one service manager told me the noise didnt ever exist, i had him pull the moulding and wouldnt you know, there was a nick in the das from where it kept twanging. 

a buddy gets to drive press cars before they go out. the stuff he finds wrong with new cars will boggle the mind. what sounds like a fun taks is really a PITA. new vette convert. takes it to a meeting, we are oogling the car (ignoring our porsches) and one guy notices the AC belt is off the pulley and laying there. sure it happens to other car makers, but for crying out loud, this car was supposed to go to the press!!


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

Tom said:


> things american car owners take as "normal" suddenly become major annoyances after seeing what the competition can do.


So my American truck has zero problems, zero noise, perfect. 

A friend of mine gets a top of line Acura. I was very impressed with it. Tons of features, drives well, excellent car. He puts some luggage in the truck and goes to Florida. When he gets back his tires are down to nothing. Takes it to the dealer and they say to improve cornering Acura designed the rearend to toe in like that. A few days later they give him the car back and say Acura's solution was to put new tires on and tell him to not put anything heavy in the trunk. 

So yeah us American car owners do get real jealous after seeing what the competition can do first hand. I don't know what you think is taken as "normal", but my Silvy SS has zero fit and finish problems, zero. I had a GTP and it had bad build quality, I sold it after 8 months.

What does all that mean, hell if I know? I think every company has made some crap and has some duds. I judge each car on it's own, unless its a Ford. I don't buy a car that I can't get past the badging on.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

AmesGTO said:


> I don't buy a car that I can't get past the badging on.


That is where we are different. Neither is right or wrong. 

I don't give a rats arse about the badge, I care about the product and the value i am getting for my $$. If hyundai made the GTO I would still be all over it. If honda made the sephora I would ignore it.


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

Tom said:


> That is where we are different. Neither is right or wrong.
> 
> I don't give a rats arse about the badge, I care about the product and the value i am getting for my $$. If hyundai made the GTO I would still be all over it. If honda made the sephora I would ignore it.


Apparently we aren't really of a different opinion; Groucho is the one that can't stand the Pontiac badging. I myself am fine with any badging that isn't a blue oval. I would have bought the GTO if it had Holden, Dodge, Chevy, Pontiac, pretty much anything but a blue oval.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

Not this again!!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> Groucho is really going to agree with the words F-Body and NUT being in the same sentence.


 :agree :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

By the way the LS6 and LS2 blocks are not cast in Mexico, and they are not assembled in Canada. The LS1 was up until 2003, but the factory in Mexico was not able to cast the LS6 block, and GM switched to that casting for all LS1/6 blocks in 2003. St. Catherines doesn't assemble the engines anymore either, hasn't since the demise of the F-Body.


I guess my GM dealer had it wrong then. He looked at my LS1 block number and stated it was an LS6 block cast in Mexico. Go figure. By the way drove a G6, purchased by my mother. Just like the Mag said. Great sheet metal but a total let down under the hood.


----------



## Fawkes (May 3, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> Groucho is really going to agree with the words F-Body and NUT being in the same sentence.


HEY... I resemble that remark!!! :willy:


----------



## Fawkes (May 3, 2005)

So BMW wheels will fit the GTO? '04 & '05?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Fawkes said:


> So BMW wheels will fit the GTO? '04 & '05?


Yes they will. I ordered 19s from the selection that _The Tire Rack _ had for the BMW 330i Performance Package. That fit perfectly.


----------



## GTOFan (May 3, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Yes they will. I ordered 19s from the selection that _The Tire Rack _ had for the BMW 330i Performance Package. That fit perfectly.


After reading your above post, I went to Tire Rack and ordered some wheels from the BMW 330i Perf. Package selection. I chose the SSR GT10 18" x 8.5" wheels. Unfortunately, after placing my order a TireRack sales/tech guy called me and told me they would not fit my GTO. I said that I had heard that BMW wheels would fit the GTO, but he again told me that they would not and would either rub, vibrate, or both. He also said if I chose to have them shipped I could not return them if I had a problem. Needless to say, I cancelled the order - I can't afford to risk $3k if the wheels don't work. I don't really know what my next option will be. Maybe a performance wheel shop that will let me try some different wheels.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

even though they fit perfectly they dont fit. the hub on the bmw is a bit bigger than the hub on the pontiac. because of that they may vibrate.

my snows did not vibrate


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

GTOFan said:


> After reading your above post, I went to Tire Rack and ordered some wheels from the BMW 330i Perf. Package selection. I chose the SSR GT10 18" x 8.5" wheels. Unfortunately, after placing my order a TireRack sales/tech guy called me and told me they would not fit my GTO. I said that I had heard that BMW wheels would fit the GTO, but he again told me that they would not and would either rub, vibrate, or both. He also said if I chose to have them shipped I could not return them if I had a problem. Needless to say, I cancelled the order - I can't afford to risk $3k if the wheels don't work. I don't really know what my next option will be. Maybe a performance wheel shop that will let me try some different wheels.


The hub centers for the Mille Miglia's that I ordered were the same as the GTO wheels. I have 9.5" wheels (45mm offset, 245/35s tires) on the rear. I did have to modify the inside of the fender to prevent rubbing. I actually trimmed 1/4" of the inside lip with a jigsaw and I haven't had any rubbing problems. I've even chirped the tires in 3rd gear with someone in the rear seat and the tires didn't rub. The 8.5" wheels (40mm offset, 235/35 tires) I have on the front haven't caused me any problems. Also I haven't experienced any vibration whatsoever. But with the lower profile tires, I do feel the bumps in the road more but not too much. The key is not to get a wheel with an offset that is lower than the 40mm offset. The lower the offset, the farther the outside lip of the wheel will stick out from the hub surface.

Eventhough I never mentioned that I was putting the wheels on a GTO and not a BMW, the invoice clearly stated that, _"Extensive modification to the rear fender will have to be performed to prevent rubbing"._ My wheels only cost me $1900.00 (closeout models) so I took a chance anyway and lucked out  . Good luck finding new shoes for your ride.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

I have knock off M3 rims and the hub is about 1mm bigger than the gm hub.


----------



## GTOFan (May 3, 2005)

Thanks for your comments Tom and 6QTS11OZ. I think I better understand what "fitting" means now. I like those Mille Miglias too, but thought the SSR's were perfect for me. I might look around a little more before I buy. Thanks again. :cheers


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

GTOFan said:


> After reading your above post, I went to Tire Rack and ordered some wheels from the BMW 330i Perf. Package selection. I chose the SSR GT10 18" x 8.5" wheels. Unfortunately, after placing my order a TireRack sales/tech guy called me and told me they would not fit my GTO. I said that I had heard that BMW wheels would fit the GTO, but he again told me that they would not and would either rub, vibrate, or both. He also said if I chose to have them shipped I could not return them if I had a problem. Needless to say, I cancelled the order - I can't afford to risk $3k if the wheels don't work. I don't really know what my next option will be. Maybe a performance wheel shop that will let me try some different wheels.


You just need hubcentric rings.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

AmesGTO said:


> You just need hubcentric rings.


there isnt enough distance to make a ring. i think it is 1 or 2 mm difference in diameter.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm not an expert on wheels, but I heard someone was making them!?


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> I'm not an expert on wheels, but I heard someone was making them!?


i read that on the other board, but that was a long time ago and i think it faded along with the billet covers for the holes in the trunk.


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

Tom said:


> i read that on the other board, but that was a long time ago and i think it faded along with the billet covers for the holes in the trunk.


Umm no it didn't fade and they do exist. I have them on my car. I had a slight vibration over 60 mph. The rings took car of it. I had to sand the crap out of the hubs to get them smooth enough and rust free to put the rings on. I put some anti-seize on them also. It's all a very tight fit, but works perfect.

Last I heard there aren't anymore for sale unless Jason makes another batch. I should have at least 1 if not more sets at the AmesGTO meet to sell, I'm checking with Jason to see if he can get me more.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

how much is a set?


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

Tom said:


> how much is a set?


I don't even remember. I want to say $30 with shipping. They are milled by a guy who likes to do CAD stuff. If a company came out with them I'm sure they would drive the price down. 

I had plastic rings that came with the rims, they were bad and like I said I had a vibration at 60 mph. I even did the hand torque them to 50 ft/lbs and then 100 ft/lbs so the rims would stay centered well, it wasn't enough with the plastic ones.

The milled ones are great. No vibration no mater how fast I ran the car up. But like I said I had to sand the crap out of the hubs to get them to go on.


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

I put up a how to on my site so you can see pictures of the hub rings install.

http://www.HowToGTO.com/kb/article.aspx?id=10008

.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

...glad I wasn't imagining things again..... :cheers


----------



## GTOFan (May 3, 2005)

Thanks AmesGTO and GTODealer. I would like to buy a set of those rings. Guess I'll try to track down the guy that made them on LS1GTO.com :cheers


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

GTOFan said:


> Thanks AmesGTO and GTODealer. I would like to buy a set of those rings. Guess I'll try to track down the guy that made them on LS1GTO.com :cheers


CsiJason


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GTOFan said:


> Thanks AmesGTO and GTODealer. I would like to buy a set of those rings. Guess I'll try to track down the guy that made them on LS1GTO.com :cheers


 :cheers


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> :cheers



NOW THAT IS A POST-HO AT WORK!!!

arty: 

congrats only 110 behind groucho


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

mumrah said:


> NOW THAT IS A POST-HO AT WORK!!!
> 
> arty:
> 
> congrats only 110 behind groucho


Hehehehehehehehe, someone is paying attention!!!! Seriously though, I was showing my appreciation for him appreciating me.. :cheers


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

In that case me too. I'm sub-100 so I guess I don't count as a pwhore.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

AmesGTO said:


> In that case me too. I'm sub-100 so I guess I don't count as a pwhore.


Hehehehehehe, oops, there I go again! :lol:


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Leave it to a parts peddler to be a p-whore!  God love ya Steve!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Leave it to a parts peddler to be a p-whore!  God love ya Steve!


 :lol: ....I think that's the first time I've been called a peddler....lol


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

arty:

ps, you wanna sell me that shifter or what? :willy:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> arty:
> 
> ps, you wanna sell me that shifter or what? :willy:


call me @ 817.589.3316 ask for Steve A., sorry we are friggin' busy today!!!! (notice the lack of posts....)


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Just had to rent a car while the GTO was in the shop. We got a 2003 Bonneville SSEi. oh, lucky us.

_This_ was the top of the line domestic-built Pontiac? What a steaming pile of crap! Creaky, slow, poor build, an excercise in gee-whiz of ergonomics in the tradition of "If you can't blind them with brilliance, baffle 'em with bullsh1t" school of design. 

Even more than ever, I wanna rip that Red Wedgie off my car...how fecking embarrassing to share a stable with that peice of manure. My wife jumped on a grenade for me and agreed to take the Bonniw so that I could drive her Volvo V70 2.5T wagon to work.

Stay the hell out of Australia, GM North America! Leave Holden _alone_!


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

I think youre wife is a REAL PEACH Groucho!! Can't say I woulda done the same for ya in that case. LOL I've even considered rebadging the beast back to it's correct identity. You can get the right "nose" for the car from Au if you want it.


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

Groucho said:


> Just had to rent a car while the GTO was in the shop. We got a 2003 Bonneville SSEi. oh, lucky us.
> 
> _This_ was the top of the line domestic-built Pontiac? What a steaming pile of crap! Creaky, slow, poor build, an excercise in gee-whiz of ergonomics in the tradition of "If you can't blind them with brilliance, baffle 'em with bullsh1t" school of design.
> 
> ...


I would call the Grand Prix GXP the top of the line. Last I heard the Bonneville is done and a SSEi wouldn't even be top of the line for that model. My 03 GP was the previous gen and it was creaky, not slow, and I do miss it's HUD. The new GP's aren't creaky (at least the ones I've been in) and the GXP version is fast, I wish the GTO had some of it's features.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

AmesGTO said:


> new GP's aren't creaky (at least the ones I've been in) and the GXP version is fast, I wish the GTO had some of it's features.












It's a FWD pimpmobile POS. Thank God for the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

Groucho said:


> It's a FWD pimpmobile POS. Thank God for the Pacific Ocean.


So you've driven a GP GXP then? You sound like the guys that rip on GTO's without ever having driven one.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Here we go again!


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Here we go again!


There are Monaro forums on other sites. This site says GTO as in Pontiac GTO. The constant anti-Pontiac rhetoric can be responded to.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

AmesGTO said:


> There are Monaro forums on other sites. This site says GTO as in Pontiac GTO. The constant anti-Pontiac rhetoric can be responded to.


...by constantly denying there are serious problems with the Pontiac brand, a division with a history of serious problems.


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

Groucho said:


> ...by constantly denying there are serious problems with the Pontiac brand, a division with a history of serious problems.


So give us a review of the GP GXP you drove. What did and didn't you like?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

AmesGTO said:


> So give us a review of the GP GXP you drove. What did and didn't you like?


Why would I want to drive that?

Built on the same paltform as that horrible SSEi I had the misfortune of driving.

FWD.

0-60 in 6.8 agonizing seconds.

A dog's breakfast of an instrument cluster:









If I were in the market for a performance sedan, I would walk briskly away.


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

Groucho said:


> Why would I want to drive that?
> 
> Built on the same paltform as that horrible SSEi I had the misfortune of driving.
> 
> ...


I just wanted to confirm that you are ripping on a car you haven't even driven and commenting on the current state of Pontiac when the only current model car you have driven is a GTO.

All the rags I have read have the GXP at 6 sec; which is very good for the segment it is in.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

AmesGTO said:


> I just wanted to confirm that you are ripping on a car you haven't even driven and commenting on the current state of Pontiac when the only current model car you have driven is a GTO.


Gee, sorry that my weekend in the _very_ similar SSEi Suckmobile was not sufficient to win your stamp of approval as someone who can possibly dare to judge that shining star of the automotive state of the art, P-P-_Pontiac_. However, since nearly everything about this car represents just how stupid Pontiac thinks their customer base is, I will take you at your word that by bolting a bigger engine in front of the driver and sprinkling just the right amount of magic pixie dust on the SSEi that these magicians of mobility made the GXP a _stunner_.

Keep on drinking that Kool-Aid. I'm done with this thread.


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

Groucho said:


> Gee, sorry that my weekend in the _very_ similar SSEi Suckmobile was not sufficient to win your stamp of approval as someone who can possibly dare to judge that shining star of the automotive state of the art, P-P-_Pontiac_. However, since nearly everything about this car represents just how stupid Pontiac thinks their customer base is, I will take you at your word that by bolting a bigger engine in front of the driver and sprinkling just the right amount of magic pixie dust on the SSEi that these magicians of mobility made the GXP a _stunner_.
> 
> Keep on drinking that Kool-Aid. I'm done with this thread.


I was talking about the Grand Prix GXP. That was the part where I said “So give us a review of the GP GXP you drove. What did and didn't you like?”. See GP = Grand Prix, sorry I have to spell it out for you. I said in an earlier post the Grand Prix GXP would be considered the top of line Pontiac, not the Bonneville SSEi. So yeah there is more difference than a big engine and pixie dust. Like it's not even the same model car. Grand Prix != Bonneville.

Last I heard the Bonneville, Sunfire, and Aztec all have or will soon get the axe. The GTO, Grand Prix, and G6 are all solid cars in their market segment. But I'm sure I can't convince you that Pontiac ever does anything right.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

the SSEi was the top of the line in 03. in 04 they dropped the supercharged six and a lot of the kiddiekool body cladding, put the northstar eight in the car and called it the Boneville GXP. Actually it is the aurora eight with a strut tower brace and 18" wheels. 

they took out the nice real wood and other touches that the olds had when they turned it into a pontiac. same comfy 12 way seats though. i


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

*Billet hub rings for BMW wheels*

BMW wheels use a 72.5mm center bore, the GTO is 71.3mm here's the link for CSiJason on LS1GTO.com: http://www.ls2gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22655 Our wheels use a 5-120mm bolt pattern and a 38-40mm offset.

$75 a set :cheers


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Since we are on a wheel subject..
will 15" rims clear rear brakes?
are there any cheap 15x8" bimmer wheels that fit so they can be used to run et streets/slicks in the back?
Inquiring minds want to know..


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

I think the last time a Bimmer came with 15's was the early 80's 320i's


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

so I take it the rims the drag guys are running with slicks must custom ordered then. dang,,oh well got to pay if you want to play...


Thanks for the info!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

HTRDLNCN said:


> so I take it the rims the drag guys are running with slicks must custom ordered then. dang,,oh well got to pay if you want to play...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info!


15x8 f-body Centerlines/Welds will fit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Clears a 26x10x15!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheers


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Smarty Pants!! lol


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

isnt the f body bolt pattern different than the GTO or is that after they have been drilled to match?
cause I already have a set of 15x8 centerlines with 26x10x15 et drags I had dual drilled (chevy fbody/ford mustang) so that would rock
http://www.hotrodlincoln.org/bradenton2001/side.jpg


----------



## appletonrc (May 4, 2005)

How about 16s? I know a guy that has 16" borbet wheels for his (no longer owns) 93' 325ci with Blizacks on. I haven't bought it yet, but I am looking at a '04, stock, but need to drive it all year, so winter tires are a must. I don't really want to pay a ton for wheels/tires, and thought with the hub spacer and his wheels I would be in business. I haven't been able to find if 16s will work. I would assume so, I think his BMW had about the same size rotors, but don't know how the caliper compares. When I get the GTO, I can bring it to his house and take a look, but I am a research nut.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

appletonrc said:


> How about 16s? I know a guy that has 16" borbet wheels for his (no longer owns) 93' 325ci with Blizacks on. I haven't bought it yet, but I am looking at a '04, stock, but need to drive it all year, so winter tires are a must. I don't really want to pay a ton for wheels/tires, and thought with the hub spacer and his wheels I would be in business. I haven't been able to find if 16s will work. I would assume so, I think his BMW had about the same size rotors, but don't know how the caliper compares. When I get the GTO, I can bring it to his house and take a look, but I am a research nut.


rotors on 04 gto are same size as camaro. ive read 16s will fit.


----------



## appletonrc (May 4, 2005)

Good to know, that will save me a ton of cash on winter wheels. Since this guy doesn't have the BMW anymore, he will give me the wheels and tires (about one winter left) for $100. They are five spoke wheels, so they look alright too.

Thanks.


----------

